# Ben Seni Sevduğumi



## Petter

I watched Fatih Akin latest movie last night, _Auf der Anderen Seite,_
and there was this beautiful song that was featured. So I tracked down the soundtrack and found out that it is called _Ben Seni Sevdugumi. _So my question is what does this mean?

There was several recordings of the song from different artists, so I guess it is a famous song?

Great movie by the way


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_Ben seni sevduğumi _is the way of saying "That I love you" in Turkish spoken in Black Sea region. The phrase would be rendered as _Ben seni sevdiğimi_ in standard Turkish.

I have never heard of it before, but that doesn't necessarily mean that it's not famous at all.


----------



## darkachilles

in fact it is a famous song in blacksea area..and really good song..the sentence,that you are talking about, is "ben seni sevdigumi dunyalara bildurdum"..standart turkish from of that is "ben seni sevdigimi dunyalara bildirdim" as chazzwozzer said..and it means: i declared(informed,said) to world(worlds) that i love you..the words:
ben:i
seni:you (sen-i)
sevdigimi (sev-mek:to love)
dunyalara;(dunya:world, larlural form like -s-(worlds), a:to (to world))
bildirdim: (bildir-mek:to declare,to inform,to say)


----------



## Petter

Thanks a lot for the info, guys!

Part of the movie was indeed set in the Turkish Black Sea region, so it makes perfect sense


----------



## seyyah

Petter said:


> I watched Fatih Akin latest movie last night, _Auf der Anderen Seite,_
> and there was this beautiful song that was featured. So I tracked down the soundtrack and found out that it is called _Ben Seni Sevdugumi. _So my question is what does this mean?
> 
> There was several recordings of the song from different artists, so I guess it is a famous song?



Do you know which version is on the movie (I haven't seen it yet!)? I only know the one that Kâzım Koyuncu recorded on his last album before he died.


----------



## Valmont

Original lyrics with the Black Sea dialect:
Ben seni sevduğumi dunyalara bildurdum 
Endurdun kaşlaruni, babani mi eldurdum?
En dereye dereye al dereden taşlari
Geçti bizden sevdaluk al cebumden saçlari

Lyrics in standart Turkish:
Ben seni sevdiğimi dünyalara bildirdim
İndirdin kaşlarını, babanı mı öldürdüm?
İn dereye dereye, al dereden taşları
Geçti bizden sevdalık, al cebimden saçları

Translation to English:
I let the world know that I love you
You frowned, did I kill your father?
Go down to the river, the river, and pick up the rocks
Love has passed us, take this hair from my pocket

Of course this is not a translation of a hard work. I just wanted to give it a shot and completed it in about ten minutes. I study English-American Literature and take translation classes so be sure that it is a decent translation. 
There are some ambiguous parts in my translation that i'm aware of so if any Turkish speaking friends here are confused, please let me know and we'll talk about it to make it better.

To the non-Turkish speakers and lovers of Fatih Akın such as my self, Turkish folk songs, as you've just realized, are unique pieces of art. They are a bit odd in terms of lyrics when you first read it. Many of them may seem that way because the tradition of writing these lyrics have never been in an order. I mean there's not a story line in Turkish folk songs. They are always more atmospheric and usually takes different feelings of a person from different times and uses the rhyming to blend all that. So i'm clearing this in case you found the translation totally weird.


----------



## thinksaurabh

Hi! The folk-like music of the track just invaded my mind while watching Auf Der Anderen Seite. there looks to be 2 famous versions of the track from (1) kazim koyuncu and (2) Sem Sevval. I liked both especially kazim's, however I am looking for the instrumental or just music version of the track, as it sounds universal without any of its wonderful voices; here in India. so in case you know of it or have it mail me at thinksaurabh@aim.com. please!


----------



## carsi

that is so funny  my ancestor are from black see and i know that accent as well. and that song is anonymous that is why many diffrent people have song it ...


----------



## jfreijser

Thanks for all the information here about this beautiful song!

I recorded a version sung by Karsu Dönmez in De Melkweg, in Amsterdam:
[I'm not allowed to include a URL here, but just search her name on Youtube ]

I've known the song 2 years when I heard Esra Dalfidan perform it, inspired by the movie mentioned in this thread, Auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## gigarange

You can find a karaoke version of the song on YouTube. Search for user turkishkaraoke.


----------

